# Fostering a pregnant feral



## DanW (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi guys. So 15 days ago I brought home a feral cat to foster until she has her babies. Then she will be spayed and brought back to work. I work at a group home and there is a colony of stray/feral cats. Up to 13 but not all come everyday. Since I've taken her home we've noticed that there are 2 possibly 3 other pregnant ones. Anyways, I'm looking for some advice. "Mama" is very pregnant. I'm honestly surprised she hasn't gave birth yet. She eats everytime I put food down and she has completely picked up on litter box training (after two days) she's ok with my being in the room with her (spare bedroom without a bed) as long as I don't touch her. She'll lay all stretched out ok the floor without hiding and nap. She is huge, I don't know what to watch for as for as labor. I'm hoping she'll still allow me to sit with her after the babies come. Any advice on how to care for her or the kittens would be appreciated.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes, "very pregnant" indeed!....maybe 6?

Just be careful right after kittens are born as she may be protective and charge at you. If you have some treats (or a bit of roast chicken or cheese) when you approach, and if she looks like she's going to charge, thro the food near her, and speak in a soft soothing voice. If you do this every time you come in to approach her she should soon be receptive as you're the bringer of good things and she sees you're friendly. If you can get to the point where she stays nursing her kittens, give her a nibble of food and very gently stroke her a few times if she doesn't object....if she does, try another time. Ideally the kittens should be picked up and gently handled, and hopefully you can gain her confidence and get her to the point where she will not object. Most females start looking for nesting area...so have her in a room where she can't get under anything, like a bed or dresser. Provide her with a couple of cardboard boxes (cut down a little on one side to make entry easier), and line the boxes with newspapers, shredded newspaper and some old material (Tshirts, towels). Put them in a secluded corner or closet. Some cats go off their food just before birthing. She should eat all the placentas from each kitten after they're born. Most cats don't have complications, but if she's in labor for many hours and nothing's happening, you should have a carrier ready to take her to a vet. She looks like a tortie girl and usually they're super moms. Good luck! All the best.


----------

